# Hunting club members needed



## lynn31305 (Aug 12, 2006)

McIntosh county hunting club needs members 2,093 acres with two lakes . call lynn 912-437-6068 or adam 912-832-3958 for more information


----------



## Son (Aug 12, 2006)

*need members*

Good luck, this has been a tough year to fill hunt clubs. One of our members was just telling me today that in his town of Tampa, the Tribune is full of hunt clubs begging for members. Looks like the gas crunch hurts everything. Record profits by oil companies and they say there's no gouging. Being a necessity for our country to work, I think a price cap should be in place for fuel like the public service commission has for electricity and phone service. Better returns on oil stocks, but believe I'm paying out more for fuel than what that return is.


----------



## 7401R (Aug 12, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> One of our members was just telling me today that in his town of Tampa, the Tribune is full of hunt clubs begging for members.



Too bad.....


----------



## Son (Aug 12, 2006)

*hunting club members needed*

I don't think it a laughing matter. It's mostly Ga clubs looking for members. Says a lot about the future of hunting in Ga if ya ask me. I've noticed there's some resentment of Fl hunters coming to Ga. but what if they all quit coming. guess the timber co properties will sit idle. I say this because most locals around here refuse to pay the price to hunt timber co property. If you ride the bus these days, you must pay the token.


----------



## 7401R (Aug 12, 2006)

Son said:
			
		

> If you ride the bus these days, you must pay the token.


Yeah, and if you are gonna hunt in Ga and live in Fl you gotta buy the gas....no sympathy from me.JMO


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2006)

*hunting club members needed*

Same goes for Out of staters going to Florida fishing or to Disney World. Personally I like other hunters, no matter where they're from and certainly don't begrudge anybody the chance to enjoy the outdoors. Shucks, I even hunted with guys from Penn once. We talked a little different but the hunt was fun. Better yet, was a member of an archery club in N. Africa on a Naval base. Competition was between north and south, but it was all in fun.
I'm rooting for every club to find enough members to fill because I know what a headache it is to run a club.
Here's a bump to keep put his call for members on top again.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 13, 2006)

SON I would have to agree with you 100%.
some people just don't have any concideration for others.
So here is another bump to the top....


----------



## Goat (Aug 14, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> if you are gonna hunt in Ga and live in Fl you gotta buy the gas....no sympathy from me.



same here


----------



## timbo1073 (Aug 14, 2006)

If you know of any clubs near Gwinnett County, please give me their numbers.  I moved from SC and have not found a club near the house.  I hunt dove, deer and ducks.  I also take the kids once and a while.


----------



## GA RidgeRunner (Sep 22, 2006)

Lynn
I have some interest if you are still looking for members. Is this a still hunting club? Are their hardwoods or bottom lands? Any wild turkeys on the club?...thanks
ridgerunner


----------

